# psycho PLECO



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

hey do any of u guys have a crazy pleco. mine pleco is crazy i dont know if this is just how they act or not but i have 4 reds a pleco and a bluish catfish i just bought today because he looked cool and i hope he lives but they are all pretty much the same size and when i throw beefheart in the tank the pleco just takes control. he starts to ram all my fish while they are tearing into it and trying to eat and he just head buts them and take it over and they were shy about it at first but now theyfinally fight back and try to get it away from him. anyone else with a similar problom.


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

I used to have a 4 inch rhom, the pleco I had never messed with any non live food I put in the tank, then I traded my rhom in for the spilo I have now, he was like quarter size when I got him, and the same pleco turned into a lil bitch, he would hog the food, get defensive if my spilo tried to come and get his share, it was actually pretty funny. But then the pleco died, it was my fault, I didn't know you had to feed them







The one I have in there now is very chill, and he gets an algae tab every other day, i learned my lesson the hard way


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

well I use to have a pleco like that and it would harase my piranha until it decided one day that enough was enough and carved out the plecos stomach


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

lololololololol


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I have a 5,5" sailfin pleco that is pretty nasty: he bullies every tank mate he doesn't like (or gets near "his" food: in his eyes, everything that reaches the tank bottom, is his food...), has no respect for my reds (he actually slams into them when he rushes to the surface for a gulp of air), and he even attacks feeder fish, lol








The damn thing is insanely active as well: he just races through the tank the entire day, like there's no tomorrow... Why? I have no clue, but I actually like the mad little f*cker


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

A couple of months back, I noticed that one of my pleco's was missing from my 55, so I put in another. About a day or two after that, I decided to take down that 55 and put it away. Well when I moved it and the stand to the backyard, laying their behind it was not one, but both of my pleco's. The second was still fresh. My water parameters were fine and none of my other fish were sick or stressed. My Red Devil and Jag would always chase the plecos around and I guess they commited suicide by jumping out. The only opening I had was the one for the filter and was less than an inch and a half bigger than the filter. Anyone else have jumping plecos?


----------



## bozley (Mar 12, 2003)

My pleco has a spot under some wood that my RBP's like to hang out in, but when he wants that space he chases them out, and he's smaller than them. He's been doing that for several months. I've also had several crayfish, but I've got a crazy one of those now. The ones I've had before have been semi-shy, but last night I dropped in one of the giant goldfish from Petsmart and the crayfish jumped off the bottom and grabbed it. He picked at it for a while, and never let go until the P's got excited enough to take it away from him.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

My Pleco is a little crazy. As soon as he can get the food he takes it under his log and stores it there. He does this almost everytime. I do have one RBP that likes to dive bomb him, but no damage is done other then a few pieces of fin gone.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I had a 12" Pleco that did that with 10" Cariba. Needless to say it was amusing. It lasted for over a year, but a few weeks ago I found the pleco's skull otherwise cleaned, with one very guilty looking Ternetzi (she was rather plump)


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

I have to agree with nat eventually your p will either get really hungry or pissed off. My piraya is a pleco killer and has 3 pleco deaths under his belt already. (i've know given up on keeping them with my p's)


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

My pleco does this a lot. Sometimes it seems like he's trying to suck onto the p's. It's kind of funny though, becuase they obviously don't like it but they don't do anything about it. Also, when my LFS doesn't have decent feeders, I'll get a pound of catfish nuggets at the grocery store and throw pieces in and the pleco always takes the first to hit the bottom for himself.


----------

